# Problem with Speaker while playing CD



## nissanguy80 (May 30, 2012)

On my 2004 Murano when I play a CD the sound cuts in and out on the driver side front speaker. It seems to turn off and on as I brake or accelerate and sometimes when I turn or hit a large bump in the road.

But it doesn't do this with the radio or when I plug my iPod in. It only acts up with the CD Player. :wtf:

It's the Bose factory premium sound system


----------

